# Circle the kitty - addictive warning...



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.members.shaw.ca/gf3/circle-the-cat.html

I think I've spent all night on it. I admit it's a lot about luck of placement, but still addicting!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG! I usually can't get into games but .... :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ok...I don't think its possible to do it!!! LOL


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

That one is kinda easy. I just cut off the kitty and trap it in a big circle, then narrow in.

Does anyone have any idea how to play the thief and police one?
http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/police/police.html


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

ah, i got it on the 5th try. Yay


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yayyyy I did it!! now I don't feel like an idiot anymore LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol yay!!!! ^_^

Now if you guys really like puzzle games, I LOVE the Eyemaze stuff. They are very very frustrating, and the directions aren't always clear. Basically, for any of the "GROW" series, you want to take logical approaches to make your "world" evolve. But it is also very addictive.

http://www.eyezmaze.com/eyezblog_en/blog/2005/09/grow_cube.html#monster


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The cat on I have played before. It is tricky at first but once you get the hang of predicting where the cat will move it gets easier. I didn't get the grow one, or the police man one.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thank you both for helping me to waste my afternoon! :lol: 
Got both the kitty & the grow one. :ugeek: I've been banned now...


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I got it on the 2nd try xD


----------

